# What is your favorite font style ?



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 15, 2008)

I use Fanklin Gothic Medium. How about yours ?


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 15, 2008)

Silom.


----------



## Maron (Jul 15, 2008)

Century Gothic is beautiful


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 15, 2008)

Garamond. Not that I make posts in fancy fonts in the first place.

At normal size, it's hard to read.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Altmer (Jul 15, 2008)

times new roman, arial, verdana, anything regular and legible


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 15, 2008)

Tailsy said:


>


Darn black background!


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 15, 2008)

link008 said:


> Darn black background!


haha. |D


----------



## Eevee (Jul 15, 2008)

Serifs suck for the screen.

DejaVu Sans and Sans Mono.  Also sure Helvetica.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Verdana because I'm generic and boring.


----------



## Flora (Jul 15, 2008)

I like Arial cause it's awesome like that. -^.^-


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

Arial for the win


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2008)

I like Trebuchet MS.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Saturn font. :D

boing, zoom, dakota


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 17, 2008)

Arial, Times New Roman, Trebuchet MS, Helvetica, Verdana, and even Wingdings! (and even Wingdings!)


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 17, 2008)

Times new roman.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm fairly sure that won't work in AMS, but whatever :3


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 18, 2008)

I like Boopee.  You can't really read it that well, unless it's huge.

I use Stylus in my Fic I'm writing on Word.  I think it looks funky!


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 18, 2008)

I like these, yesyes =]


----------

